# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Problem me virus/spyware/antivirus/antispyware dhe reklama.

## benseven11

*Moderatori:* Në këtë temë janë bashkuar të gjitha pyetjet e bëra në lidhje me rifillimin (restart) e papritur të kompjuterit me një afat të caktuar. Në shumicën e rasteve kjo ndodh përshkak të viruseve ose programeve keqbërëse që janë futur në kompjuter. Lexoni përgjigjet në vazhdim për të mësuar si të zgjidhni problemin. Për të mësuar më shumë për viruset dhe si të mbroheni prej tyre, lexoni temën Sigurimi i kompjuterit. 
------------------------------

Dje mbasdite eshte diktuar nje lloj kodi i keq qe po infekton me mijra kompjutera te cilet kane windows XP dhe Win 2000 si dhe kompjuterat e Serverave
Blaster worm qe njihet ndryshe edhe me emrin Lovsan qe shfrytezon si pike te dobet RPC DCOM tek win xp dhe 2000 shi
emri i skedarit eshte msblast.exe
shenjat qe kompjuteri jep kur eshte i infektuar ____shiko postin qe kam vene ne kete nenforum me titull mesazh gabimi qe fik dhe rindez kompjuterin aty keni edhe nje adrese ku te shkarkoni
nje Patch file per te fiksuar problemin

----------


## xhivola

Personalisht, po ta kapja kush me infekton PC me virus, do ja prisja duart, kembet, gjuhen, dhe do e lija me nje kompjuter perpara per gjithe jeten pa mundur ta perdore.
Jane njerezit me te poshter qe ekzistojne.
Si fillim, nese je ne pune, te bejne te te pushojne nga puna se shkarkove virusin, ne shtepi, un punoj si qen per te paguar PC dhe internetin, gjendet nje zagar qe luan lojra dhe ma con per lesh.
Per mua ti varin eshte pak, kush di tortura do i provoja te gjitha ne kurriz te tyre, do i beja si vendet muslimane, sopaten dores ose dicka te tille.
Ata kujtojne se jane heronj, po ne fund te fundit ne i paguajme harxhet per demet, se kompania humbet para, nuk merr rritje rroge, pushime etj, etj, ne shtepi te shkatarron cfare ke ne PC, foto, kujtime, shkrime etj.
Si mendoni ju bashkeforumas?

----------


## Di68

Zagare pa diskutim, eshte e vetmja menyre qe ti beje ata "noticeable" dhe e bejne, une do ti quaja "sadiste" qe kenaqen me shkaterrimin e tjetrit pa kurrfare arsye..... :djall i nevrikosur:

----------


## MtrX

vertet ashtu eshte, prandaj ekzistojne dhe menyra te tjera se si te mbrohemi, pervecse antivirusit qe mund te mos jete i pershtatshem ne disa raste. ke disketa, cd, dhe beji derman vetes, qe mos i humbesh fotot dhe kujtimet e tua te dashura.
sidoqofte, shpikja e nje virusi e ben ate "rebelin" ose "zagarin" sic e quajtet ju, te ndihet se ka fuqi te te beje dem ty, e atyre qe nuk marrin ere, po hapin dosje te dyshimta, ose ku di une se cfare web site vizitojne. pra nuk besoj se ai rebeli e ben gjene pa arsye, ka arsyen e tij ai...
ose rebeli eshte anti-social dhe i leshon nje predhe aty e si behet vone. pra disketa, cd, per te gjithe ata qe marrin vesh pak nga kompjuteri dhe interneti, kjo eshte keshilla ime, se kete gje bej dhe vete, megjithese nuk e konsideroj veten dhe aq fillestar.  :buzeqeshje: 

P.S. Te jesh rebel nuk eshte dhe aq gje e keqe, une e kam vene dhe ne titullin tim te anetarit. me rr te forte.

----------


## Di68

Dhe arsyeja eshte ???
Te behet "noticeable" ne kete menyre sepse ne fusha te tjera mund te jete nje deshtak i mjere.  Qellimi i tij eshte vetem te bej keq, s'ka rendesi se tek kush, s'ka asnje aresye te mirefillte ... une do te vija shenjen e barazise midis tij dhe nje "serial killer".

----------


## MtrX

merre me shtruar, mos kalojme ne ekstreme tani, nqs virusi perben krim, si psh shkakton humbje lekesh, prap nuk mund te konsiderohet aq fatal sa e thua ti, mbrohu o njeri kush ta ka fajin. ose mos e zer me dore kompjuterin kur nuk di se cfare download ose cfare hap. prandaj dhe denimet per te tilla gjera, shkojne nga gjobe ne disa vjet me sa di une, kur shkaktojne dem te madh. po Di68 ke tendenca te kalosh ne ekstrem me pikpamjen tende.

----------


## xhivola

mtrx, un jam nga Shqiperia dhe per here te pare kam pare PC me sy ne 1997.
Ti e bone si ai, po aman o ai qe e vodhi nuk ka faj e?
Ato disketat qe thua ti kushtojne para, se te blesh CDRW, te blesh diqet bosh, ndoshta ty te duken te paperfilleshme ato shpenzime, po ja qe te gjithe nuk notojme ne para, ca nga ne jane studente qe i numerojme dhe qindarkat e fundit, po dhe prej atyre na duhet ete blejme dhe antiviruset.
KEshtu qe une ato i di, se si te mbrohemi ne etj, po ka te tjere qe ndoshta dhe nuk i dine etj.
ME c'te drejte ca zagare tallen me mundin dhe gjakun tim?
Nejse une te thashe, une do u prisja duart e kembet si dhe gjuhen qe mos perdorin ate Voice recognition software, madje do i lija ashtu si dong leshi te shishin ca injorante kompjuteri duke perdorur PC dhe te mos me korrigjonin dot.

----------


## Di68

Une kur ve shenjen e e barazise midis njerit dhe tjetrit, nuk po them sa ata duhet edhe te denohen njelloj, nuk e di se kush po tregohet ekstremist ne kete rast, por akti qe kryhet eshte i njejte, krimineli vret nje jete ndersa virusi vret apo shkaterron nje sistem, gjithesecili ben ate ka ne dore per te shkaterruar ose vrare viktimen.  Nje person me njohuri normale blen nje software antivirus ashtu si dhe viktima qe do te vritet blen nje brave te zakonshme dere....tani meqe bota eshte e mbushur me hackera "psycho" dhe njerez "f... up" sigurisht qe njerezit "normale" duhet te vetembrohen ne shkallen me te larte qe te kene mundesi, por une nuk po diskutoj shkallen e vetembrojtjes.  Une thjesht po diskutoj aktin e krijimit te virusit qe me duket tamam si akti i nje vrasjeje.  Tani mund te kete tipa qe mund ti duket loje dhe zbavitese....ky eshte muhabet tjeter...atyre tipave i uroj te pesojne sa me shume lojera te tilla te kendshme ne kurriz te tyre.
...Edhe nje gje se harrova qe kur "mosdija" na u konsideroka "faj"?   Ata qe s'dine u dashkan t'u ndeshkokan?

----------


## MtrX

hey xhivola, shkarko ndonje antivirus nga kazaa or vlla se nuk te ze njeri, dhe futi ne disketa fotot e gjerat e tjera, se nuk te kushton shume, as une nuk notoj ne leke, se me djersen time i kam nxjerre te gjitha. edhe per viruset do kuptosh me shume, nqs do marresh vesh me shume nga kompjuterat, edhe une kam 3 vjet qe e perdor rregullisht internetin po pako gje e di.

Di68 ke degjuar per ate grupin Rage against the machine, ata nuk i kane qejf sistemet dhe machine, dhe keshtu qe i shkaterrojne, sepse nuk u pelqen te kontrollohen nga nje makine si psh nje komputer ne jeten e perditshme, psh ne pune, ne banke, ne ke apo nuk ke drita, ne uje, e te tera gjerat e tjera qe mund te kontrollohen ne kete menyre. ka shume njerez qe i urrejne makinerite dhe sistemet, perfshi ketu mbi te gjitha kompjuterin, makinerine pa tru dhe pa ndjenja. 
kini kujdes vete edhe njehere, se nuk prish pune se ka dhe njerez te tille, e do kete sa here.

----------


## Di68

> _Postuar më parë nga MtrX_ 
> * ke degjuar per ate grupin Rage against the machine, ata nuk i kane qejf sistemet dhe machine, dhe keshtu qe i shkaterrojne, sepse nuk u pelqen te kontrollohen nga nje makine si psh nje komputer ne jeten e perditshme, psh ne pune, ne banke, ne ke apo nuk ke drita, ne uje, e te tera gjerat e tjera qe mund te kontrollohen ne kete menyre. ka shume njerez qe i urrejne makinerite dhe sistemet, perfshi ketu mbi te gjitha kompjuterin, makinerine pa tru dhe pa ndjenja. 
> kini kujdes vete edhe njehere, se nuk prish pune se ka dhe njerez te tille, e do kete sa here.*


....bo bo...c'fare ekstremistash qe paskan qene!

----------


## MtrX

kush une?

----------


## Di68

Jo ti mo MtrX, ata te grupit Rage kontra machinave....per ata e kisha llafin

----------


## MtrX

ehu sa njerez qe mendojne ashtu njoh une, nuk ta merr mendja...

----------


## Di68

se mos te te fusin trute e gomarit edhe ty, ki kujdes...."se shoqeria e keqe te merr ne qafe"....nese e mban mend sic thote xha Bequa tek Kapedani  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MtrX

epo sa vjec je ti Di68 se me duket sikur ben komente shume te pagoditura nganjehere.
Po pse shoqeria kaq e mire eshte me te tere, qe te behen te tere manare, dhe mos guxojne e t'i tregojne shoqerise se sa vlejne. kushdo ne nje menyre ose nje tjeter mund te rrebelohet ndaj shoqerise, ose rendit te ashtuquajtur civilizim. po t'i mendosh me thelle gjerat, dhe sa gjera nuk shkojne si duhet ne boten e sotme, do te dukej puna e atij virusit te kompjuterit, si nje gje kaq e parendesishme, sa nuk ta merr mendja. 
ti the "shoqeria e keqe te merr ne qafe", e verteta eshte se shoqeria ku jetojme te gjithe te merr ne qafe, pra cfare pret ti nga individi. une per vete nuk jam dakort me ata qe i urrejne komplet sistemet dhe makinat, po ama edhe ata qe krijojne viruse, nuk mund t'i quaj njerez pa arsye... 
ps. akoma me xha beqon ke mbetur ti...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xhivola

Mtrx, askush nuk ka te drejte ti shkaterooje pronen tjetrit, ti vjedhe kohen etj.
Un ta thash, po te me bien ne doe mua cu bej, idealizmin le ta marrin me vete ne ate karrocen me rrota ku do jene si invalide pas drurit qe do ju jap une.
C'te mbjellesh do korresh.
Tallet njeri me djersen time, ja numeroj ne lule te ballit as nuk dua ti kuptoj arsyet nga u nisen ata.

----------


## R2T

E pashe kete temen dje e thashe te shkruaja se jane qena e zagare. Sot kur erdha ne pune na njoftuan se serverat jane "down" nga virusi w32.blast. E vec per sot u heq kapelen atyre "qenave e zagareve" dhe ju them rrofshi 1000 vjet.

----------


## Di68

> _Postuar më parë nga MtrX_ 
> *Po pse shoqeria kaq e mire eshte me te tere, qe te behen te tere manare, dhe mos guxojne e t'i tregojne shoqerise se sa vlejne. kushdo ne nje menyre ose nje tjeter mund te rrebelohet ndaj shoqerise, ose rendit te ashtuquajtur civilizim. po t'i mendosh me thelle gjerat, dhe sa gjera nuk shkojne si duhet ne boten e sotme, do te dukej puna e atij virusit te kompjuterit, si nje gje kaq e parendesishme, sa nuk ta merr mendja. 
> ti the "shoqeria e keqe te merr ne qafe", e verteta eshte se shoqeria ku jetojme te gjithe te merr ne qafe, pra cfare pret ti nga individi. une per vete nuk jam dakort me ata qe i urrejne komplet sistemet dhe makinat, po ama edhe ata qe krijojne viruse, nuk mund t'i quaj njerez pa arsye... 
> ps. akoma me xha beqon ke mbetur ti... *


Jo jo jo jo MtrX, bota gjithmone me probleme ka qene, qe ne kohet me te lashta e deri me sot, dhe ne cdo kohe jane dukur si probleme te pazgjidhshme ose shume te veshtira, por nuk eshte shkaterrimi rrugezgjidhja e tyre.  Roli i viktimes nuk te con atje ku do ti sado bukur qe ta luash ate rol.....mendohu pak me thelle!

----------


## MtrX

une nje gje e mendoj thelle, kur te mbarojne ata rebelet se krijuari viruse, ose ata qe i vihen kundra rrotes shoqerise, atehere do frikesohem se do jemi shnderruar te gjithe ne rrobote, dhe ah sa e mjere me duket ajo shoqeri...
nuk ka te beje me rol viktime, ai i virusit e quan veten fitimtar...

----------


## Di68

oops MtrX, tani sapo pashe edhe pershkrimin qe ke vene poshte Nickut tend, sikur ta kisha pare me pare s'do kishim vazhduar keto diskutime te gjata.

----------

